# First Try Apple Wine



## bgerv1 (Feb 24, 2012)

So, this is my first time making Wine of any kind. My grandfather use to make wine, and I recently found his recipe book while clearing out a chest up in the attic.. He died before I was born and I'm now 23 and no doubt that this book has seen the light of day. 
First recipe I'm trying is his apple wine. 
I bought 15 lbs red delicious apple grown here in Connecticut. He calls for them being chopped up and placed in a pan and bring to a boil and smashed.. I did this. I transferred this into a fermentation bucket (6.5G) (Sanatized with campden tablets) . And covered with H2O. I used a hydrometer which he never had. The SG was really really low (1.05.. I guess apples dont have alot of sugar. Next the recipie called for 7-1/2 lbs of sugar which I added and stirred. I added about 2 Teaspoons of Pectic Enzyme and 1-1/2 teaspoons of tannin.This brought SG to about a 1.100.. I allowed the "mash" to sit for two days to allow the "Mash" to soak. A day before I added the yeast to the "mash" I opened up a yeast packet (EC 1118) and activated it with 2 cups of warm waster and 5 tblspoons of sugar and allowed it to sit for a day.. On the third day I added the yeast to the "Mash" .... Day 1 sg was 1.100 Day 2 was 1.0900 Day 2 was 1.0700... Well see what happens  been stirring twice a day and covering the fruit that rises.. Below are some pictures


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like your on your way to some good Apple Wine. With 15 lbs. of apples a 3 gal. batch would be the norm, which you'll probably have after you remove the fruit bag. Also try to keep some of the wine to 18 mo. My apple wine seems to hit it's peak at 18 mo. Roy


----------



## Duster (Feb 25, 2012)

I bet your Grandfather would be proud.
2nd generation winemaker has been born


----------



## jswordy (Feb 25, 2012)

Love me some good apple wine. Welcome and let us know how it progresses.


----------



## bgerv1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  .. Its progressing so far its 1.065 specific gravity..I think I transfer it to secondary when its 1.040 SG or around there... Doing some research apple wine is better as a sweet wine. I'm figuring transfer Tuesday or Wednesday.. I got sometime, I doubt I could mess this up. More pictures will come soon...


----------



## bgerv1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Also Roy, there looks like there is alot of juice there really isnt I removed the fruit Bag, its about half way up the bucket with juice so figuring about 3 Gallons..  also, What color should I strive for a clear color or a slight "Pale Ale" color ? Or even a pink color? 
Thank you, 

Brandon


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 26, 2012)

Brandon, A pale ale or a little lighter with apple wine, sometimes almost clear. The longer on the red skins the more color. I personally would not transfer to secondary until 1.010, I've done it as low as 1.000. I think you'll get more apple flavor that way. I always ferment dry, .992-6, then back sweeten to 1.010-12 for my taste & 1.020-24 for the girls taste. Do some both ways & you can blend to suit anyone. Roy


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 26, 2012)

bgerv1, did the recipe call for red delicious or is that what you had available? You'll find that one of the most important elements of wine is good fruit selection. Even when choosing apples like red delicious, you'll find that some crops are good and others are not so good. Many people will also blend different types of apples to find the blends of color, aroma, & flavor they like. 

Most importantly, like your grandfather, take notes so that you can use them to continually improve.


----------



## bgerv1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just an Update checked SG this morning its 1.040 .. . On its way down  most likely will transfer to 2ndary in a few days if it continues at the rate of about .010 a day...  If been keeping notes. I'm a geologist .. I keep write in the rain books for field notes.. .I'm doing the same with my wine book. most likely post pictures tommorrow.. .Its really cool because the apples are almost completely dissolved all thats left is pretty much the skins..


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2012)

bgerv1 said:


> Just an Update checked SG this morning its 1.040 .. . On its way down  most likely will transfer to 2ndary in a few days if it continues at the rate of about .010 a day...  If been keeping notes. I'm a geologist .. I keep write in the rain books for field notes.. .I'm doing the same with my wine book. most likely post pictures tommorrow.. .Its really cool because the apples are almost completely dissolved all thats left is pretty much the skins..



Good deal. Got a SG at which you will rack? If not, 1.020 is mentioned in a couple apple recipes I have. Your notes will serve you very well in subsequent attempts with this recipe. I think a detailed wine log is a vintner's best friend!


----------



## gunwolf (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 5 gal of homemade apple wine melowing still in the carboy, it is super clear but can't bottle for at least another month or two. at my first racking I dropped in 5 whole cinnamon sticks. then removed them at the second racking...boy did it smell good.

good luck , I hope all comes out good!

oh yeh my Grandfather was a wine maker, beer maker, and had his little still...he never left any recipes or even taught any of his kids or grandkids..I was on my own!


----------



## bgerv1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I Think I'm just going to wait until 1.010 sg. Before transferring it. Just got to keep my patience, its hard but I wont have a problem ive done chemical reactions that have taken months. This is no different other than its biological not chemical . The yeast look like they are happy and multiplying faster than Rats. I'm not sure of the temperature but, its a constant temperature at room temperature. ~74.


----------



## bgerv1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Today was a lovely, I mean just lovely day. So, SG was 1.010 this morning so I was like yay Going to conduct my first rack. So my racking hose kept getting clogged. And I noticed my brand new PET carboy was cracked.. WTF?  So.... I didnt want to wait for my new carboy to get shipped which would take a week I found A 5gal poland spring bottle laying around so, I transferred into there. I know they are food safe and PET but, I wanted to avoid it but, well see.. Everything was transferred after about 2 hours ...ugh. Next time Ill put Em apples in a mesh bag or something.. was Ridiculous..

Have a good day everyone ...

Pictures will be posted soon ..


----------



## jswordy (Mar 1, 2012)

Next time, go to Lowe's or Home depot and ask for these (two per unit; cheaper at Lowes, I found out):

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...keyword=5 gallon paint strainer&storeId=10051

You'll need two primaries. For loose fruit, you put the strainer in one and carefully pour your must into it. Then you twist it and squeeze out or press out the excess liquid from the fruit. Allow 24 hours for the must to settle, then rack into a carboy.

Or, you can put all your fruit into one of these and tie it with a sanitized string to use it as a bag. 

I prefer loose fruit in the must, so I strain. Hope this helps. It's a cheap way out.

On your plastic spring water carboy, those are perfectly acceptable to most and also often a cheaper way to get a carboy.

Looking forward to your pix.

UNDER EDIT: Do you have a racking cane? Or are you just using a hose? A cane has a fitting on the end that keeps most fruit out. Fines can still clog it, though.

If you don't have a cane, you can make one if you'd like rather than buying it. Get a length of 1/2" PVC pipe to suit you. Glue a nipple on the end. Just above the nipple (about 1" above the bottom of the assembly) drill three 1/8" holes space evenly around the pipe. To use it, you slide your tubing all the way down inside the pipe, then submerge the pipe. Start a siphon, and you're in business. These are handy when you get into bigger primaries, since you can make it any length you might need. They work about as good as a purchased cane does. They allow for more than one point of entry for liquids.


----------



## bgerv1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just an update. I bottled today... The wine is clear as can be pictures will come.. Ive been filtering it with time and coffee filters .. And I brought a bottle to a local winery for haha's to see what they thought. IT WAS A HIT and asked for what I used.. the wine kinda tastes like a mascato with a touch of cinnamon.


----------

